# 28In Outlaw 2's vs 30 in backs



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

This is not to argue which one is better this is just a post with a few pictures to show how the 28In Outlaw 2's measure up to the backs. A lot of things go into play here so don't think I am biased to either tire. First the Arctic Cat is heavier, the backs are worn some, my outlaws are brand new, and mine are all skinny and they always seem to be taller. This is just for people on the fence that don't want the weight of the 29.5's but think a 28in is to small as I did.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been looking at a set of both of those. How do you like the ol2's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the way they look, but it will be awhile before I can go out riding and really put them to the test. we"ll get to see how they compare to the gorillas in the mud, my brother loves his Gorillas. As far as ride they ride a lot smoother then his backs.


----------

